# Baby Carriers for Big Parents?



## new york momma (Mar 31, 2010)

DH is 6'5", trim but with very broad shoulders and I'm a very curvy 5'6". We were given a hand-me-down Moby and it seemed way too small for DH, I think because his torso is so long.

It also seemed like it wasn't long enough for me to wrap around my body properly (I tried it on in my seventh month so hopefully it will fit better after the delivery).

I'm fond of the bjorns but I'm wondering if they might not fit us right either.

Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

Definitely don't do a Bjorn if you can avoid it; they are not really good for hip development because the baby dangles by the crotch rather than being in a supported seated position.

A friend of mine who is around a size 18 just ordered the largest size Girasol wrap and _loves_ it, so I bet a wrap would work great for you. I'm around a size 12 and I love my Pikkolo (carrier that allows for correct forward facing as well as inward facing, and carries on front, back and hip) more than anything.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Ergo has a sports version which was designed for men and fits larger sizes.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

We love our ergo.

check out the babywearing part of the forum -lots of good info over there.


----------



## laughingfox (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm tall and broad shouldered and I was definitely in the plus sizes post-DD1, and I loved ring slings (I still do!).
DH is a relatively large guy, and he wears the ring sling, too.

I also have a Mei Tai this time, but I made it myself so I could make the straps very long (almost 90 inches). My design was inspired by Sunshine Baby, and would definitely have bought one from them if it was in my budget.
I love how the repeated twisting in the front keeps the straps nearer baby's waist for added security, and I'm glad my straps are nice and long so I can do that, even with a rucksack carry.


----------



## LyndsayMW (Mar 24, 2010)

I am a chunky gal (at 5'6"), and my husband is a large man (6ft, ~300lbs), and we have several sling options that fit both of us. You definitely will be able to find something that you like!

My husband really likes the Ergo Sport - it fits him well, and it is easily adjustable so that I can use it too. It has become a go-to sling for both of us.

I also love my Maya Wrap Ring Sling - I have the second to largest size, and could have gone smaller. My husband doesn't use this, though it does fit him.

I have a Sunshine Baby mei tai - Dawn (the lady that owns Sunshine Baby) made me a custom sling before my baby was born. It fits wonderfully and is very comfortable. This also fits my husband, but it is a "girly" print (blue flowers), so he won't use it.

We also have a Wombfruit cotton gauze wrap: Love love love it in the heat of Arizona. This was also semi-custom. When I ordered it, I put in my clothing size and the owner made me the right size wrap. It fits me perfectly, and it was really inexpensive. It is like pulling teeth to get my husband to use any sling but the Ergo, but I bet this one would fit him too.

Lastly, when my babe was a newborn, I made a Moby for myself. I looked up instructions online, then I went to the fabric store and picked out some lightly stretchy fabric that I liked, then cut it to size. I think I went with 5.5 yards, and it was plenty. The total cost for this was about $10 and I wore it non-stop for 2 months. Best $10 I ever spent.

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions about where I got my slings or making one yourself.







You have lots of fun sling options! Be careful though, it can get addicting.


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

Lyndsay, I am in AZ as well, and love my Wombfruit! Thin gauze is so nice in the heat.

A word of caution about ring slings though: if you have any back issues, you might find that a one shouldered carrier doesn't work for you. It didn't for me, even when my baby was teeny tiny and under 7 lbs.


----------



## LyndsayMW (Mar 24, 2010)

Aimee - The Wombfruit is wonderful. I can't remember how I heard about it... somewhere on Mothering - maybe even from you!









That Pikkolo is really cool! It is like a cross between the Ergo and a BabyHawk. My husband just groaned.

I don't need any more slings.
I don't need any more slings.
I don't need any more slings.
I don't need any more slings.


----------



## ladymeag (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm a size 24 at 5'4" (54"-44"-56"; slight "apple" shape to my profile). I also have very broad shoulders (as in, if it fits my belly, arms and breasts, it's too small for my shoulders.) My husband has a 54" chest and is 5'10" with a long torso (he has to buy tall size shirts or they are too short.) I have found the following:

The Ergo is too small and with the extension is just shaped wrong and slides uncomfortably because it's not really designed for the extension. My husband didn't get to try this one.

My BabyHawk is fantastic - XL straps are your friend here. Also works fabulously for my husband.

My Mobys were great but didn't really seem like they'd fit when I was 7+ months pregnant. They fix about six weeks after delivery. At first I was barely able to get them tied but as time went on and I got better at wrapping it, I found more and more room. These were a lifesaver when our son was small - he was terribly colicky and I spent hours bouncing him in the Moby. They did not, however, work for my husband - they just fit funny on his torso, rode up, were uncomfortable and generally didn't work. They seem to have worked just fine for someone I know who is 6'3" and super-skinny, so I think it's a large chest in combination with the longer torso.

I've got a simple sling that I never would have guessed was going to fit and hold a baby but it works great for us - I don't know the brand on it, though. It just looks like a loop of fabric with a slight curve to the seam. This is great now that he sits up on his own and when I need to just pop in somewhere quick or carry things from the car to the house.

I tried on a crazy number of slings, carriers, wraps and whatnot at a local store. So, so many of them didn't fit - even ones that claimed they handled larger sizes. Keep trying - you'll find something that works!


----------



## akind1 (Jul 16, 2009)

DH is 6'6" and broad everywhere. He wouldn't even try the Moby. It worked fine on me, though, and I am 4'11" and a size 18/20.

Our fave though is the Ergo, for which you can buy and extender belt. It fits me great without the extender, and DH perfect with.

oh, and th baby bjorn looked like a man-bra on DH. it was really funny!

KangarooKorner has some great sized slings for larger sizes also. I have a couple of their adjustable pouches, but far prefer the Ergo.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Im 5'4" and abt sz 20/22, and i love my Moby. My Dh is 6'4" and it fit him just fine also.

We dont use it anymore at almost a year though. Now i have a half buckle tai from Two Mommas Designs w extra long straps. Either one of us can easily use this one. I also have an onbuhimo fromTMD w xl straps, and that is absolutely my fave for back carries.

And then the ubiquitous RS of course. But i only use that for short durations, from car to store, carrying a clingy babe around the house, etc. For longer carries, i need 2 shoulder support all the way.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moved to Babywearing.


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

For the early months I loved using a homemade stretchy wrap. Lots of video instructions can be found on youtube.
I also love my ringsling from newborn to toddler.
I hate the ergo. DH loves it for our toddler using the back carry.

I also have a Kozy (mei tai) that I love for both front and back carries.


----------



## new york momma (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow! I didn't realize there were so many options out there. I watched some youtube videos about the Moby and I think we'll give it a few more chances--sounds like there's a learning curve with that wrap. I was surprised by how expensive some of the carriers are. I'm keeping my eyes on craigslist in the coming months.

Thanks for you advice.


----------



## Marissamom (Dec 17, 2009)

we have a Moby, and my 6' 200lb finance can comfortably carry our 15-month-old in it, and has at least an extra foot of ends. when he wears it, it looks like it's pretty high up on his waist (really it wraps around the bottom of his ribs(, but that's actually the more comfortable way for him to carry DD. so the Moby might not seem to fit right right now, but may work better with a baby in it.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

I have to say that the Beco Butterfly is a really good carrier to fit larger parents(as well as petite ones, actually).


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

we got a MT with extra long straps for my husband who is tall and as wide as an ice box.

But a ring sling with an extra long tail works well, as well as a long wrap.


----------

